# Pics...



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

this was a pic of my tank before i redecorated it, but i took out lots of the plants in the middle cause i wanted the fish to have room to swim. I moved the plants in the back and the tree root on the right in front and the driftwood on the left in front soo the fish can swim up front on the top...and that rbp is all healed up now. Someone said it may have been a heater burn? i dont know what happened but hes ok now. :rockin: :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

ohh almost forgot the link

cyco-lic-no's p


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

nice one :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is one naster little blister of heater burn. Glad to hear the fella is getting better. I like your tank man. Rock on :rockin:


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

thnx guys. yea my piranha is all healed and im sellin it to a guy here in cali. :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I though you said he was your best friend? your selling your best friend?


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

yep... i got 4 more little best friends now.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

nice pic, please post a pic of your new fish...


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

i dont got a camera...my friend does, ill ask him to send me pics of some he took..


----------

